# The haircut



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Yesterday Scout had his haircut for his operation today. Thought I would be shocked, but really like it.














I'm not sure if he does. &#128521; It will be much easier on him for now.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

He looks cute! It will be much easier for both of you during his recovery. I hope the operation went well.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

He's in surgery now. We are going to visit him later tonight.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, he looks adorable. He's in our prayers!


----------



## whata_dog (Sep 10, 2015)

Ahhhhh Scout's face looks like his Mama's!
Kisses from his Sister Alice :x

Looking at other threads now to find out about this surgery! Hope all is ok.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Sending hugs to Scout, hope all goes well. He looks cute as a button.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone! The surgeon just called and said everything went well and he is on his way to the recovery room. I was so worried! He ruptured his cruciate ligament a few weeks ago. If everything goes well tonight I can pick him up tomorrow at 11AM. They said it would be ok to visit him tonight. Think I'll bring his Lamb Chop to keep him company tonight. Unfortunately it is an eight week recovery. It's going to be difficult with Truffles bouncing around him. Bought a wire crate today.
He does look a lot like his mama only much bigger! 😉 Hopefully Alice, Scout and Truffles can play after he is recovered. Kisses to Sister Alice. 😘


----------



## karidyne (Apr 28, 2017)

He looks great! Hoping his recovery goes well.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Glad to hear he's on the mend. The next few weeks will be hard, but before you know it, they will only be a bad memory! :grouphug:


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Best wishes.


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

Glad the operation is done! Here's to a speedy recovery !


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

His cut looks great! Best wishes for a quick recovery!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Love his new cut! Glad the surgery went well. Hope he's home with you tomorrow.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Scout looks like he is one tough cookie. I am confident he will be back to normal before you know it. Get well muy pronto Scout, we're rooting for you!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## April R (Oct 29, 2016)

Our previous Havi's had knee surgeries and it took time but they recovered well.
Jade, Harley and Kona send best wishes to Scout.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

We went to visit Scout tonight.😊 I just had to make sure he was ok before going to sleep. He was in a large glass enclosure and was standing up! The tech said we could sit inside the enclosure, but thought it best not to stay too long. He started whimpering when he saw my husband. Poor little one has to wear that terrible collar. He's getting Carprofen and is on a IV Fentanyl drip for discomfort. Feeling better knowing he is doing well. The tech was wonderful and assigned to him tonight. Time to sleep. 😴


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Wishing Scout a speedy recovery!


----------



## Magnadoodle (Apr 19, 2017)

What a cutie! I am glad surgery went so well. I hope recovery continues to go smoothly!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

We picked up Scout at noon today. I am so very grateful for the exceptional care he received. The surgeon hand fed him boiled chicken this morning! &#128522; The tech spent a lot of time reviewing all the discharge instructions and medications with us. Then the surgeon spent another half an hour with us reviewing activity, meds, etc. He has a Fentanyl patch until Friday, Carprofen every 12 hrs, Tramadol if needed, med to help him sleep, antibiotic... I'm going to be busy! Plus he has to wear that horrible collar for two weeks. I was surprised to see him hopping down the hall to us! He has been mostly sleeping since arriving home. We carried him out to the frontyard to potty twice. He needs to stay in a crate or attached to us with a leash if not in his crate. Tomorrow my husband is going to get artificial turf for the deck because the grass in the backyard is too difficult for him to walk on. This is going to be a very long eight weeks!!! He goes back for an x-ray and to have the staples removed in two weeks. I'm so glad our groomer insisted on the haircut!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

So glad he is back home with you! I hope the recovery time goes quickly for all of you and that Scout is a good patient.


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

Just reading this about Scout. Poor guy! I'm sorry he tore his cruciate, but glad his surgery went well and it sounds like he had very good care. I love his cut and it will make life easier for you both. Here's to a speedy recovery. 

PS. That Truffles and her pigtail are so darn cute!!! I just can't get over it :laugh2:


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Heather Glen said:


> We picked up Scout at noon today. I am so very grateful for the exceptional care he received. The surgeon hand fed him boiled chicken this morning! &#128522; The tech spent a lot of time reviewing all the discharge instructions and medications with us. Then the surgeon spent another half an hour with us reviewing activity, meds, etc. He has a Fentanyl patch until Friday, Carprofen every 12 hrs, Tramadol if needed, med to help him sleep, antibiotic... I'm going to be busy! Plus he has to wear that horrible collar for two weeks. I was surprised to see him hopping down the hall to us! He has been mostly sleeping since arriving home. We carried him out to the frontyard to potty twice. He needs to stay in a crate or attached to us with a leash if not in his crate. Tomorrow my husband is going to get artificial turf for the deck because the grass in the backyard is too difficult for him to walk on. This is going to be a very long eight weeks!!! He goes back for an x-ray and to have the staples removed in two weeks. I'm so glad our groomer insisted on the haircut!
> View attachment 140305
> 
> 
> View attachment 140313


When Loki had his first dental surgery, I got this cone for him. I used it for his second dental surgery and when he got fixed. He didn't love it but didn't fight against it either. It is more flexible than those plastic cones.






I love Scout's haircut, too. His coloring is so like Loki's. I am loving Loki's haircut. He got a trim yesterday. I actually got a compliment from the groomer. NO mats. We are both happier. I spend 10 minutes on his grooming every other day.


----------



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

So sweet. Wishing him a speedy recovery!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, sweet boy! I'm glad they are giving him enough pain medication that he's just sleepy. MUCH better than watching them in pain. 

Some of them mind the cone, but many adapt to it quite quickly, and don't seem especially bothered by it.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I had to work last night and was a little concerned leaving Scout, although DH was there. Fortunately I was able to leave at 4AM. When I arrived home Scout was sitting up in his crate looking sooo much better. My husband said he looks bright eyed and bushy tailed today! 😊 I think his pain is controlled well with the Fentanyl patch, Carprofen and cold packs. I haven't had to give Tramadol or a sedative. I can see the cone is necessary because he's already trying to lick his incision. I've been hand feeding him because of the cone. We have to watch him closely when taking him to potty. He wants to hop on three legs. I thought the crate would be a big problem, but he doesn't seem to mind spending time in it. The vet said not to let him train us! 😉 I'm liking the haircut because he is so soft! His coat going to take a very long time to grow out and be even again. Probably will keep him in a puppy cut. His left hip to paw is completely shaved. Scout thanks everyone for the get well wishes!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

so happy that everything went well. The haircut is adorable


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you for the progress reports. Scout sounds like a real trooper! My sister keeps hassling me about when we're going to give Shama a puppy cut. Who knows, it may become medically necessary at some point. Until then, long coat it is. Just like Scout!


----------



## whata_dog (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi Heather... how is Scout doing a few days later? 
He looks cozy in his crate set up but Truffles looks confused why her playmate is locked up! Poor dears!

I was wondering- do you know how he got his injury? Was it just normal running around? 
When I hear about injuries out of the blue like this, it makes me thankful I got insurance right away.
Would love your review on your pet insurance when you make the claim as well - as far as ease of filing, speed of reimbursement and such. 

Sorry you had to cancel your vacation, but nice you will be home with him.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh no I'm so sorry to hear about Scout needing surgery. He looks so forlorn in the crate (and Truffles top knot is too cute!). Having had two doxies I am very familiar with weeks of crate rest (with their famous back issues) no fun at all but it does go by faster than you think. When they were farther along in recovery from back surgeries I would take mine in a crate in the car strapped in high where they could see out the window then open the window (with them safely inside crate) and drive very slowly around a park, parking lot, etc. I also would take them for walks in a stroller. Or hold them out on the front porch so they could look around and smell the breeze. Anything to help fight the boredom while keeping them safe. 

Praying for a fast recovery and sanity for mom! He really is adorable in his cut I agree their coats are so soft!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

whata_dog said:


> Hi Heather... how is Scout doing a few days later?
> He looks cozy in his crate set up but Truffles looks confused why her playmate is locked up! Poor dears!
> 
> I was wondering- do you know how he got his injury? Was it just normal running around?
> ...


Scout is doing great! Every 12 hrs he gets Carprofen. Yesterday I gave him a sedative and Tramadol for the first time. Now that he is feeling better it's more difficult to keep him in the crate. When we are in the living room he's out of the crate and on a leash. Now that he is feeling better we have to be careful. The surgeon said this is the most frequent injury she sees. I haven't emailed the insurance claim, but will let you know how that goes. 
Truffles is being a good girl and not tormenting Scout. I thought that might be a problem. &#128522;


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Dee Dee said:


> Oh no I'm so sorry to hear about Scout needing surgery. He looks so forlorn in the crate (and Truffles top knot is too cute!). Having had two doxies I am very familiar with weeks of crate rest (with their famous back issues) no fun at all but it does go by faster than you think. When they were farther along in recovery from back surgeries I would take mine in a crate in the car strapped in high where they could see out the window then open the window (with them safely inside crate) and drive very slowly around a park, parking lot, etc. I also would take them for walks in a stroller. Or hold them out on the front porch so they could look around and smell the breeze. Anything to help fight the boredom while keeping them safe.
> 
> Praying for a fast recovery and sanity for mom! He really is adorable in his cut I agree their coats are so soft!


The stroller is a great idea DeeDee. At least he could get out in the neighborhood. He is accustomed to going to the park twice a day. Although his activity level can increase, it will be limited for seven more weeks.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> The stroller is a great idea DeeDee. At least he could get out in the neighborhood. He is accustomed to going to the park twice a day. Although his activity level can increase, it will be limited for seven more weeks.


We have a really nice double stroller that I love, and through three puppies and multiple vacations we have used it enough times to justify the expense. But there are also some really cheap ones, that aren't that sturdy, but would be perfectly fine if you just wanted it to get you through the next few months.


----------



## Rascal's mom (Apr 5, 2017)

:smile2: glad all went well! Best wishes for a perfect recovery!!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for the continued updates. Thinking of you!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout's left leg healed and we had one week until his last appointment. Last week I thought he might have limped. I decided to take him in to emergency because the surgeon was not available. He was started on Carprofen and seemed to improve. A few days ago he started to hold his right leg up.😟 The surgeon said to come in for a exam Sat. morning and keep him NPO after MN Fri. He ruptured his right cruciate ligament. 😢 She said this commonly happens. The surgery was done Sat. afternoon and he came home yesterday. The groomer gave him a very short haircut. 🙁 This is going to be a long eight weeks...


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

So sorry to hear that Scout needed another surgery! I hope the next eight weeks go by quickly for you and Scout and that there are no further complications. Sending healing prayers for Scout!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, poor you and poor Scout! I have to say, that every young-ish dog I know who has ruptured one cruciate has ruptured the other within the next year or so. So as bad as it seems right now, at least he's out of knees!  The dogs I know who have gone through this have done very, very well after they were repaired.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

krandall said:


> Oh, poor you and poor Scout! I have to say, that every young-ish dog I know who has ruptured one cruciate has ruptured the other within the next year or so. So as bad as it seems right now, at least he's out of knees!  The dogs I know who have gone through this have done very, very well after they were repaired.


That's what the surgeon said too Karen. I feel bad he has another eight weeks of being confined. He's such a sweet boy. The surgeon said he will be just fine, but cannot run for sixteen weeks. She was so kind and got down on the floor to play with him before his surgery. He's now snoozing away in Tramadol dreamland.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear this. Poor boy and poor you! Does he have luxating patellas also? I hope this recovery goes as well as the last and like Karen said at least he's out of knees!


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

So sorry to hear about Scout! How did this injury happen?


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I too am wondering why this "commonly happens?" Thanks, Karen, for backing up what the surgeon told Heather. 

We're taking Shama to the vet after she gets groomed tomorrow (because our groomer and vet are in the same little town near us) to have her checked out following two yelps and a limp (at three different moments, doing three different things).

Sorry to hear about poor Scout. Hope his recovery period speeds by!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Very sorry to hear of the troubles with pooch. fingers crossed and prayers for full recovery.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Glad to hear Scout is over his surgery. I think he looks quite smart in his "new do". My friend who has a Havanese said that when Opie had to have surgery she used a large "doughnut" type pillow thingy around his neck. I'm not sure if that would work in Scout's situation, but maybe if you inquire, they will have something better than the "radar scope".


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

So sorry. I responded to the first part of this thread, before I noticed dates and read through to discover Scout has to undergo another surgery. Wishing you and South the best. Hang in there. 

BTW, Tux has had a stroller from day one. We find that we can go to outdoor restaurants and not have to worry about Tux on the ground. If we need to go into a public place with Tux, we are greeted with smiles from everyone. I think its because some people are terrified/allergic/unaccustomed to dogs and the stroller makes a perfect "barrier". It's also perfect for long recoveries from surgery!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Oh, sorry Scout had to have another surgery! Hope his recovery goes well. And thank you for sharing. I had no idea this was a common problem.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear this. Poor boy and poor you! Does he have luxating patellas also? I hope this recovery goes as well as the last and like Karen said at least he's out of knees!


I don't think this has anything to do with LP. LP tends to be a little dog thing, and CCL ruptures are common in all breeds... probably MORE common in larger breeds. They DO know that they re more common in spayed/neutered dogs, and MOST common in those spayed/neutered early.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Bowie's Mom said:


> So sorry to hear about Scout! How did this injury happen?


This is a long story...Scout was just fine running around. I noticed he was stretching when getting up. The groomer said his ear looked a little red. Took him to the vet for his ear and since we were there I asked to check his patellas. She checked and said they were ok. The ear was still a little red after a week and went to another hospital that was recommended. Did a complete physical exam. As we were just leaving I thought to ask about the patellas since we were there. The vet said they were checked and he had a slight luxation. The vet reached down did something to his leg and Scout yelped. We left and when he arrived home he was holding up the leg. I told my husband it must be irritated. The next day he was still holding it up. Very upsetting!!! Took him in as an emergency to another hospital the next day where I found out his ligament was ruptured.
After the first surgery he was compensating and the right cruciate ligament ruptured.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Tux's Mom said:


> Glad to hear Scout is over his surgery. I think he looks quite smart in his "new do". My friend who has a Havanese said that when Opie had to have surgery she used a large "doughnut" type pillow thingy around his neck. I'm not sure if that would work in Scout's situation, but maybe if you inquire, they will have something better than the "radar scope".


Th groomer shaved him because his coat grows like a weed and now he won't have to stand on a table for an hour to be trimmed in four weeks. Plus before surgery he couldn't put weight on his leg and it was just easier to quickly get the coat off. I'm sure in eight weeks he will be furry again and need a haircut. &#128522; The pillow is a great idea. I feel so bad he has to wear that cone again for two weeks.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

So scary you never know when a yelp might happen and what it might mean! It was particularly scary with my doxie kids as they are so prone to back issues and many do yelp while running across the yard, etc and go down completely. Really terrible how we have taken some breeds to such extremes they suffer a lot for it.  I'm glad Scout is on the mend and like others have said dogs do so well after recovering from this.



> I don't think this has anything to do with LP. LP tends to be a little dog thing, and CCL ruptures are common in all breeds... probably MORE common in larger breeds. They DO know that they re more common in spayed/neutered dogs, and MOST common in those spayed/neutered early.


Yes cruciate tears and ruptures are more common in larger breeds. And luxating patellas more common in small ones. But I know a few small dogs that have had both luxating patellas and cruciate rupture and they were connected. My cousin had a Papillon with luxating patellas that she let get morbidly obese. 30 lbs when he should have been maybe 16-18 tops. One day on a walk he just collapsed. Both cruciates had ruptured due to the weight on the unstable patellas. The surgeon said he sees this a lot in small dogs with luxations even if they aren't overweight. But more so in overweight ones.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry for Scouts (and your) problems!! Poor guy! I hope the weeks pass relatively easily.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*donut*



Tux's Mom said:


> Glad to hear Scout is over his surgery. I think he looks quite smart in his "new do". My friend who has a Havanese said that when Opie had to have surgery she used a large "doughnut" type pillow thingy around his neck. I'm not sure if that would work in Scout's situation, but maybe if you inquire, they will have something better than the "radar scope".


If you do want to go with a doughnut around the neck see if you can try it out first. When my sister's poodle mix was neutered they gave him the doughnut, but he was much too flexible and could still get to his stitches around it.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

How is our little trooper Scout now? Shama's issue turned out to be a luxating patella.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout thanks you for thinking of him. 😊 I'm so sorry to hear Shama is having a patella problem. Hoping it is only a slight luxation and only needs watching. Scout is recovering well. We still need to leash him to us or a table at all times. He needs to be crated if we are unable watch him. He's a little cautious with the most recent leg done, but walking great now. He's supposed to walk 2-3 times daily for 10 mins. I've just been walking him in the backyard. His next appt. will be in four weeks. Then another eight weeks of no running. It's been eleven weeks since the first surgery. We are all ready to have this all behind us!
Time for a vacation!!!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*patella*



ShamaMama said:


> How is our little trooper Scout now? Shama's issue turned out to be a luxating patella.


Tell us more! What were the symptoms, what needs to be done for it, etc


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

On 6/29, I posted the following in this thread:

http://www.havaneseforum.com/10-health-issues-questions/76858-limp-pain-front-paw-leg-2.html

_Shama has yelped three times recently, once when jumping off the recliner, once when walking on my neighbor's patio - a flat surface, and once when racing up our stairs. She had a little limp at agility class on Friday, but then she stopped limping and had a perfect run. That's the only time we've observed her limping, and my classmates and trainers had me walk her past them heeling to check for the limp before they determined she was no longer limping. _

Then when we took her to the vet on 7/11, the vet told us she had a luxating patella (floating kneecap) in her left knee. She said it's common in small dogs and that we can just monitor it. She hasn't yelped or limped lately.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> How is our little trooper Scout now? Shama's issue turned out to be a luxating patella.


Oh no! Will that limit her agility?!?!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Yipee!!! It's been a very long five months for Scout and us. Yesterday he went for his last exam. The surgeon said everything checked out great and he can now run! So happy to see Scout and Truffles zooming around together again. 😊


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Excellent to hear, thank you for letting us know!!


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

That's great news. :smile2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

YAY!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> Oh no! Will that limit her agility?!?!


I posted a thread about her visit to the orthopedic surgeon. Bottom line for those who missed it is that LP frequently poses no problems to small dogs. Doctor said dogs should eat a balanced diet and get plenty of exercise. (If you haven't tried agility yet, try it!)


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Heather's said:


> Yipee!!! It's been a very long five months for Scout and us. Yesterday he went for his last exam. The surgeon said everything checked out great and he can now run! So happy to see Scout and Truffles zooming around together again. &#128522;


Hurray! Thanks for the update. Just yesterday, I listened to episode six of the podcast "Bad Dog Agility" at the following link . . .

Search: cruciate

. . . and they explained that dogs can suffer a partial or full tear out of the clear blue sky with no warning doing what they've done every day prior to that and that the reason dogs often tear the other one is that they overcompensate when the first is healing and the uninjured one suffers the consequence.

They also said that most dogs make a full recovery following the surgery. It would be fun to see some video of Scout and Truffles! So happy for you, Heather!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

ShamaMama said:


> Hurray! Thanks for the update. Just yesterday, I listened to episode six of the podcast "Bad Dog Agility" at the following link . . .
> 
> Search: cruciate
> 
> ...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> I posted a thread about her visit to the orthopedic surgeon. Bottom line for those who missed it is that LP frequently poses no problems to small dogs. Doctor said dogs should eat a balanced diet and get plenty of exercise. (If you haven't tried agility yet, try it!)


My dogs don't have patella problems, but I'll second the idea that agility is tons of fun, for the handler AND the dog!


----------

